# Wahoos Stadium



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Is it legal to fish on that wall behind the wahoos stadium, behind the outfield fence? Never done it, but have sean people there before. Thanks


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

That was a great place to fish before the stadium was there, not sure how it is now.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pushwave said:


> That was a great place to fish before the stadium was there, not sure how it is now.


I think we use to throw mullet nets back there when I was younger....:thumbsup:


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Black snapper all along the wall live shrimp are the ticket


----------

